# Ethical Question ;)



## Yari (Apr 22, 2003)

ETHICAL QUESTION:
In light of the news of the so called human cloning going on, we have to
ask ourselves the hypothetical question. If you pushed your naked clone off
the top of a tall building, would it be:
A ) murder,
B ) suicide, or
C ) merely making an obscene clone fall.


----------



## Kirk (Apr 22, 2003)

This thread forces me to beg the administration to provide a
smiley that throws tomatoes at another smiley.  


Boooooo, hissssssssss.


Yes, I'll be telling that one later to all my friends.


----------



## Jill666 (Apr 22, 2003)

Heard it :shrug: 

Okay, okay, it's funny.


----------



## Master of Blades (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kirk _
> *This thread forces me to beg the administration to provide a
> smiley that throws tomatoes at another smiley.
> 
> ...



There should be a create your own smiley feature


----------



## rachel (Apr 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yari _
> *ETHICAL QUESTION:
> In light of the news of the so called human cloning going on, we have to
> ask ourselves the hypothetical question. If you pushed your naked clone off
> ...


 Too funny!:rofl:


----------



## theletch1 (Apr 23, 2003)

Almost covered the screen with coffee on that one


----------



## Rich Parsons (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Yari _
> *ETHICAL QUESTION:
> In light of the news of the so called human cloning going on, we have to
> ask ourselves the hypothetical question. If you pushed your naked clone off
> ...




A) Murder of your own Clone. Assuming your Clone has Rights. Then Again it could be you at the bottom and the clone at the top and no one woudl know the difference  

B) Suicide only if oyu both share the same legal issues. Yet even if you killed the clone it would be a failed attempt since you would still be alive. This would suck if they decided to press charges 

C) THis could be true even with A or B


----------



## moromoro (Apr 24, 2003)

what about the replicant JCVD new movie its about cloning


----------

